# DIY spraybar...need opinions



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok i put this together WITHOUT much forethought. i carved out a groove in my DIY background for it to sit in. I wanted it to be obscure from vision so i tucked up under the tank frame. BUT when i put the frame back on to test fit it, i noticed that if anything were to go wrong with the spraybar, or it get clogged or something, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove and fix or clean. 

what do you think?


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love how well you have it hidden, but think that you should find a way to make it easy to remove. 
I have no experience in whether it would clog or not, but I like to change things around occasionally. Even if they are perfect...


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, after some time you will encounter a film build up inside the spray bar.
Looking at your picture, can you remove the black piping that's feeding water to the spray bar?
If you can then its just a matter of feeding a cleaning pipe brush into the spray bar, unfortunately the mess will end up in your tank. I have spray bars and I only clean them every 6-9 months, so it shouldn't be to bad for you. 
If you can't remove that black pipe where it connects to the spray bar then I would suggest putting a set of inline taps so you can split the hose and get the pipe cleaner in that way.
Let me know if this doesn't help and let me know why and I'll see if I can suggest something other than this.
Good luck.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice fit.
Supose you could shorten the spray bar. Put a couple small holes in the top rim for tie wrap or other means to hold the bar in place.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

peter hardman said:


> Hi, after some time you will encounter a film build up inside the spray bar.
> Looking at your picture, can you remove the black piping that's feeding water to the spray bar?
> If you can then its just a matter of feeding a cleaning pipe brush into the spray bar, unfortunately the mess will end up in your tank. I have spray bars and I only clean them every 6-9 months, so it shouldn't be to bad for you.
> If you can't remove that black pipe where it connects to the spray bar then I would suggest putting a set of inline taps so you can split the hose and get the pipe cleaner in that way.
> ...


hello Peter.

Yes i can remove the black piping. and the endcap on the spraybar.

What if i shortened the spraybar an inch or 2, so that the endcap side would be more accessible for cleaning on that end? So i could get to it pretty well from both ends?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> Nice fit.
> Supose you could shorten the spray bar. Put a couple small holes in the top rim for tie wrap or other means to hold the bar in place.


thats what ill do then, shorten it.

my plan is to zip tie it on the capped end. Do you think that ill need to zip it in the middle as well? i mean the 90* end is wedged between the BG and the frame, so it should be ok.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I might go a bit more trouble. If you cut the bar in the center and shorten it just a bit, you can place a coupler in the center. If you cut to the right length carefully, it will go back wedged in and the coupler doesn't have to be glued. For cleaning pulling it forward to un-wedge will let you pull it apart at the coupler to clean?? Any of that make sense? Easier to picture in my mind than write down.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> I might go a bit more trouble. If you cut the bar in the center and shorten it just a bit, you can place a coupler in the center. If you cut to the right length carefully, it will go back wedged in and the coupler doesn't have to be glued. For cleaning pulling it forward to un-wedge will let you pull it apart at the coupler to clean?? Any of that make sense? Easier to picture in my mind than write down.


I understand completely. Great idea. thanks


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

HI, you see the more you think about it the better it turns out.
Some good suggestions on here for you. Good luck.
I want to see pictures of this when you have it set up and running please...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems like you can figure it out from here, you have gotten great advise, I think all of these ideas can work! :thumb:


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Instead of just spray bars I found a spray bar that sprays against a half pipe to work better as it distributes water in a solid stream all the way across the water surface. The spray bar is above the water always and cleaning the half pipe just takes a simple wipe of a cloth. Think water slides but sideways


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

ok another question on this setup.

This spraybar is runs the length of one side and the intake is halfway up the BG on the opposite side.

75g with a FX5

Will this setup provide enough water movement?


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

With an FX5 in a 75, it will be enough for filtration but may not be enough for water movement.

The spraybar will almost certainly help with oxygen exchange on the surface but maybe not so much with water movement.

There is a lot if indented areas on your background which water may not be able to move freely in...IMO it would not hurt to put a powerhead in also.

Mbuna dont mind the current at all, peacocks not so much. I have 2 Maxijet 1200's in powerhead mode in my tank, the circulation mode is way too powerful with 2 and just ends up sending water everywhere on the glass tops I have.

It really depends on what you are stocking.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

thx

i will be going with a planted tank with a few pairs of dwarf SA's


----------

